# Specs regarding GA15 16V TwinCam Tappet Settings



## clemblanco (Dec 5, 2004)

does body know the standard tappet setting for a GA15 16V TwinCam?
Obviously i'm a newbie with this regard a n d i'm not familiar with the tappet of the both intake and exhaust for GA15.
the current clearance are 11 for intake and 18 for exhaust... are these correct or is it the standard setting?

thanks


----------



## clemblanco (Dec 5, 2004)

let me rephrase my question...
what is the standard valve setting for GA15 Twincam engine...


----------

